# Mod Surefire Winelights to LEDs?



## geegee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a set and am wondering if anyone has undertaken this as a project?


----------



## greenLED (Dec 9, 2009)

koala did a run of LED drop-ins for the e2e. Other than that, you're on your own (and some folks have built their own LED engines for the e2e).


----------

